# follow up on head shot buck



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone know if the head shot buck is still wandering around? Does he still have the arrow in the side of his head? I would guess by now the arrow would have worked it's way out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He wandered out onto Orchard Drive and got hit by a car...


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

are you being serious? did someone pick up a free arrow and some back straps?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> are you being serious? did someone pick up a free arrow and some back straps?


Risk a poaching conviction for an arrow and a few pounds of venison?

Fishrmn


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I was joking.... i only shoot does when i want that.... :mrgreen:


----------

